# New Repressor Rules



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The Sister of Battle Repressor from Forge World got some new rules which can be found here: Forge World - REPRESSOR COMPLETE KIT

I'm sure forgeworld has updated other units as well.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

At first I thought the cost was outrageous considering it no longer has 5 fire points, but then I realized they amped up the front armour quite a bit.

I might seriously consider getting one, especially since I don't have anything to buy sisters-wise, I refuse to keep spending money for models from 1993. I was also eyeing the FW immolator complete kit, since I actually still need to buy vehicles.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I seriously doubt this means we will see a SoB update any time soon. It's more just a case of FW updating their IA books. The repressor is in AI 2 which is probably the next one for an update? Then again updating the unit now could mean it wont be getting any update any time soon.

They have updated IA1 and IA3, so they dont seem to be going in numerical order.

A +5pts increase for +2 FA and losing 6 models firing bolters is worth it. What exactly do you hope to kill with 6-12 bolter shots? Then again the Repressor lost what made it unique to begin with, now it's just a Predator with a transport capacity and no big gun.

It also comes with Smoke Launcher for "free". Though it can no longer take any Sister specific upgrades.


----------



## andrewm9 (Aug 21, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I seriously doubt this means we will see a SoB update any time soon. It's more just a case of FW updating their IA books. The repressor is in AI 2 which is probably the next one for an update? Then again updating the unit now could mean it wont be getting any update any time soon.
> 
> They have updated IA1 and IA3, so they dont seem to be going in numerical order.
> 
> ...


Actually it's a 25 point increase for the loss of 5 bolters firing and +2 FA AV increase. I'm kind of disappointed in it now.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, no one said this would mean getting a SoB update, just Forgeworld updating one of its oldest IA models.

It's been mentioned that the IA2, which is marine-heavy from what I gather, has been skipped to wait for the Space Marine update in October. Of course it's just rumours, but if that's true it would make sense that their only SoB model gets updated earlier since nobody cares about potential new rules or whatever.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I seriously doubt this means we will see a SoB update any time soon. It's more just a case of FW updating their IA books. The repressor is in AI 2 which is probably the next one for an update? Then again updating the unit now could mean it wont be getting any update any time soon.
> 
> They have updated IA1 and IA3, so they dont seem to be going in numerical order.


From what I read rumour wise is that IA2 is on hold until the Marines come out.



MadCowCrazy said:


> A +5pts increase for +2 FA and losing 6 models firing bolters is worth it. What exactly do you hope to kill with 6-12 bolter shots? Then again the Repressor lost what made it unique to begin with, now it's just a Predator with a transport capacity and no big gun.


In all fairness I don't know any other army that has a Predator transport, so that's still pretty unique. The Heavy Flamer is still an issue though as it can't be fired if the vehicle moves over 6"....so same issue as the Immolator then.



MadCowCrazy said:


> It also comes with Smoke Launcher for "free". Though it can no longer take any Sister specific upgrades.


Currently there are no specific Sisters upgrades for vehicles. Not since the WD Dex anyways.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Zion said:


> In all fairness I don't know any other army that has a Predator transport, so that's still pretty unique. The Heavy Flamer is still an issue though as it can't be fired if the vehicle moves over 6"....so same issue as the Immolator then.


The immolator used to have a special rule to move 12" and fire the heavy flamer, but the WD uppdate took it away, along with all the sisters specific vehicle upgrades and about half the options in general.

Still, a troop transport with FA 13 is unheard of if we disregard Necron cheese. I'd be willing to pay 75 points to field one, especially because it'd have much higher chances than the immolator to actually get to fire its heavy flamer.

Pity it's FW, and people tend to whine and throw tantrums when you field FW models.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Mokuren said:


> The immolator used to have a special rule to move 12" and fire the heavy flamer, but the WD uppdate took it away, along with all the sisters specific vehicle upgrades and about half the options in general.


Oh I know. It became a bigger issue in 6th when everyone got a small speed boost but you lose the ability to shoot your main weapon if you use it.



Mokuren said:


> Still, a troop transport with FA 13 is unheard of if we disregard Necron cheese. I'd be willing to pay 75 points to field one, especially because it'd have much higher chances than the immolator to actually get to fire its heavy flamer.


Necron AV13 becomes AV11 once you actually hurt the vehicle though. Either way it's actually better than I expected because I would have given it 12/11/10.



Mokuren said:


> Pity it's FW, and people tend to whine and throw tantrums when you field FW models.


Depends where you play, and if you believe Dakka's hype. I can honestly say I'm tempted to get a couple since I still run about fairly mech heavy in this edition at least.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

andrewm9 said:


> Actually it's a 25 point increase for the loss of 5 bolters firing and +2 FA AV increase. I'm kind of disappointed in it now.


Oh, I must have missed an update then as I looked it up in the AI2 book in which it's 70pts. Did FW do an update with the WD?

They should just make the Laud Hailer upgrade turn any vehicle into a Fast Vehicle and Assault Vehicle. Would solve all problems SoB have with their vehicles.

If the chaos music prevents you from Overwatching then the Sisters music should inspire them to move faster.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Oh, I must have missed an update then as I looked it up in the AI2 book in which it's 70pts. Did FW do an update with the WD?


Not that I recall. Army Builder lists it as 50 points from IA2 though. Maybe there was an erratta somewhere that was lost?



MadCowCrazy said:


> They should just make the Laud Hailer upgrade turn any vehicle into a Fast Vehicle and Assault Vehicle. Would solve all problems SoB have with their vehicles.


Problem is the Laud Hailer is that piece of Wargear they gave the Diagolus that gives you a extra Faith Point when you roll a 6 after you pass a Faith Test. I'd have to look it up again, but I think it had a range of 6".



MadCowCrazy said:


> If the chaos music prevents you from Overwatching then the Sisters music should inspire them to move faster.


I'd love to see a "Battle Hymn" rule that gave Sisters a bonus to morale, or their Acts of Faith.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Oh, I must have missed an update then as I looked it up in the AI2 book in which it's 70pts. Did FW do an update with the WD?
> 
> They should just make the Laud Hailer upgrade turn any vehicle into a Fast Vehicle and Assault Vehicle. Would solve all problems SoB have with their vehicles.
> 
> If the chaos music prevents you from Overwatching then the Sisters music should inspire them to move faster.


Yes their was an update that reduce the cost to 50 points (remember when they first release this book rhinos were 50 points each).

Agreed on the 2nd point. Still having av 13 transports can make our army unique, I mean we can now spam av 13 vechiles.

Edit: That being said, I expect these rules to change again due to the point cost of extra armour. In the chaos marine and dark angel codex its less points.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Necrosis said:


> Agreed on the 2nd point. Still having av 13 transports can make our army unique, I mean we can now spam av 13 vechiles.


It still costs a little more than two rhinos and only works well against infantry and only from up close, so I wouldn't really say "spam".

But yes, it's a nice vehicle.



Necrosis said:


> Edit: That being said, I expect these rules to change again due to the point cost of extra armour. In the chaos marine and dark angel codex its less points.


Extra armour is completely and utterly useless in 6th. If it worked like that Eldar upgrade that lets you _ignore_ shaken on a 2+ and stunned on a 4+ then it would still make sense to buy it, but as it stands now it's just an utter waste of points. Even if it only costed 5, it'd still be a waste; heck even Daemonic possession is useless now, and its cost went _down_ (albeit the ability itself got nerfed).


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Mokuren said:


> It still costs a little more than two rhinos and only works well against infantry and only from up close, so I wouldn't really say "spam".
> 
> But yes, it's a nice vehicle.


15 points less than a standard Predator honestly seems fair if you consider that they lose the transport capacity to mount an Autocannon and don't even get a pintle-mounted weapon or a (basically free) Invunerable save to fall back on from time to time (every little bit counts honestly). I'd say points wise it seems like a good balancing point.



Mokuren said:


> Extra armour is completely and utterly useless in 6th. If it worked like that Eldar upgrade that lets you _ignore_ shaken on a 2+ and stunned on a 4+ then it would still make sense to buy it, but as it stands now it's just an utter waste of points. Even if it only costed 5, it'd still be a waste; heck even Daemonic possession is useless now, and its cost went _down_ (albeit the ability itself got nerfed).


I hadn't gotten all the way through the wargear for the Eldar so I must have missed that one. I didn't know they nicked that one from the Necrons (_Living Metal_ does that too).


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Zion said:


> 15 points less than a standard Predator honestly seems fair if you consider that they lose the transport capacity to mount an Autocannon and don't even get a pintle-mounted weapon or a (basically free) Invunerable save to fall back on from time to time (every little bit counts honestly). I'd say points wise it seems like a good balancing point.


I was actually thinking of the chaos Predator, which costs the same and has a twin-linked weapon worth anything past 12" and that even works as a light anti-tank. Granted, it's not a transport and doesn't have the 6++, but it's clearly a different kind of tank.

Still, I agree the current Repressor is a nice vehicle. Even more of a reason to get one now.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mokuren said:


> Extra armour is completely and utterly useless in 6th. If it worked like that Eldar upgrade that lets you _ignore_ shaken on a 2+ and stunned on a 4+ then it would still make sense to buy it, but as it stands now it's just an utter waste of points. Even if it only costed 5, it'd still be a waste; heck even Daemonic possession is useless now, and its cost went _down_ (albeit the ability itself got nerfed).


I never said it was useful. I'm just saying that I expect the rules for the Repressors will change again (and pretty soon).


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

It's an AV13 dedicated transport available to every FOC slot in the codex. A codex that so desperately needs to get everything into rapid-fire/melta range. 'Nice' is hardly the word I would use.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Zion said:


> From what I read rumour wise is that IA2 is on hold until the Marines come out.


I think there's no basis to that, other than that simply because IA3 was redone and SM are rumoured next up, that it makes sense not to release "preview" rules and points costs for the codex kits.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

rasolyo said:


> It's an AV13 dedicated transport available to every FOC slot in the codex. A codex that so desperately needs to get everything into rapid-fire/melta range. 'Nice' is hardly the word I would use.


You're right. It deserves something more akin to "the fucking best goddamned Rhino variant in the game"



Vaz said:


> I think there's no basis to that, other than that simply because IA3 was redone and SM are rumoured next up, that it makes sense not to release "preview" rules and points costs for the codex kits.


Claims where that FW themselves actually said this, but as usual no one ever sources their claims.


----------

